# Please help with ATiTool and Vista Startup



## kpax (Jul 10, 2007)

ok so overclocked my gfx card with atitool, all is good, i told atitool to startup at windows startup so whenever i turn my computer on it will load my overclocked profile. but my problem is that in order for ATiTool to run in vista you need to run it as Admin, but programs that need to be ran as Admin cannot automatically startup and gets blocked by windows defender. 


so everytime i start windows i have to start atitool as well manually to load my overclocked settings, does anyone know how this can be done automatically eg tell wnidows defender not to block ATiTool at startup?



cheers i have the latest version which is 0.27




thanx alot in advance


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 10, 2007)

You have to disable UAC. That is the only I have found to get around it.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2007)

Yep, mellow has it right. Click your avatar in the Start Menu, the bottom option should be to turn on or off User Account Control (UAC). This will require a restart and you should be good to go! 

Weird thing, my local NBC station is KPAX. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## kpax (Jul 10, 2007)

OK thanx alot for the replies, im kind of a computer noob lol, what side effects does disabling UAC have?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2007)

You don't have to allow everything you do...that's the biggest thing I noticed. Makes Vista less annoying to deal with in my opinion. I never really researched what all it affects, but enjoy it turned off.


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 10, 2007)

It stops windows from asking you to allow or deny access to everything im sure you have noticed it so it's less annoying but less secure but it's not hard to keep yourself safe just watch what your instilling on your computer like what you would do in XP.


----------



## kpax (Jul 10, 2007)

ok i get it now thanx alot for the replies


----------

